# Uber Backstabs All Drivers: Add Stops!



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just got this gem in my email, feel free to run your errands while the schmuck driving you makes $6.50 an hour. I guess the 3 minutes a stop rule is out the window. I cancel all rides with stops, need to figure out a strategy of dealing with folks who add them, any thoughts?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

more than a bit annoying Uber tells them aok to add stops during a ride. sheesh. That should be blocked.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Old news


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got this gem in my email, feel free to run your errands while the schmuck driving you makes $6.50 an hour. I guess the 3 minutes a stop rule is out the window. I cancel all rides with stops, need to figure out a strategy of dealing with folks who add them, any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 588947


You can tell them you have to pick up your kid from daycare, you don't feel well, etc, but as you know, telling pax NO to anything can result in false accusations by pax and at the very least, 1-star ratings.

I imagine there will be some drivers who will use this as proof that drivers aren't ICs and aren't their own bosses, both of which are true, but given that there's so many other ways besides this they don't need to use this latest smack in the face.

All you need to know is these companies have the power to dispatch, which is the ultimate power.

You can never be your own boss when another party has the power to dispatch, which is your lifeline to your earnings.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

First I only get 480 an hour here Second I resent tapping to be the policeman but it's easy 
Cancel I do it all the time
If I decide to do it and I feel questionable I tell the people that Uber into the ride after five minutes so take all your stuff as they were gonna send me somewhere else

Using talk to text I tell them Uber ends the ride after five minutes&#128514;


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

When you get the stop added notify you just say "oh, I see the final dest. is changed to (address of stop)."

"No, we're making a stop."

"CORRECTION, YOU'RE making a stop. I don't see no reason it's gotta involve me."

"I'm gonna go inside, you're gonna wait for me. & then we'll go to the final dest.".

"WRONG AGAIN, my Good Man. YOU might be going to your final dest. but I ain't going w/you. I don't wait for nobody. Not for what Uber pays I don't."

"I'll give you1* & report you."

"Look, Mr. You already got 1*. As for that report garbage, you need to tell that shit to Rohit or somebody else who cares."

"But Uber said I could make 5 stops."

"Uber's name ain't on the reg. Uber don't pay for this car, hell, 1/2 the time it don't even pay for me & it ain't driving this car neither. I am driving this car & I ain't making no stop."


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

anyone who is shocked at this hasent been driving very long...this is like offense number 1,623


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

My feeling is that for each stop the rate should jump to $1.00 per minute after 3 minutes.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> more than a bit annoying Uber tells them aok to add stops during a ride. sheesh. That should be blocked.


After the first stop, while the pax goes into the store, you can just drive off and then cancel on the Uber App. I think you still get paid up to the point of cancellation (use the reason "pax behaviour'). And, the best part is because you cancelled, the pax can no longer rate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> After the first stop, while the pax goes into the store, you can just drive off and then cancel on the Uber App. I think you still get paid up to the point of cancellation (use the reason "pax behaviour'). And, the best part is because you cancelled, the pax can no longer rate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know on Lyft you can cancel at the first stop, which bypasses any ability for the pax to downrate you, but you also don't get paid for the first leg you drove. I would be surprised if Uber allowed to you cancel after making the first stop but still get paid for miles driven.

I know you can "end ride" on the first Uber stop and still get paid, but the pax will also be able to rate you on that transaction. They're probably going to say you used the N-word a bunch, which means deactivation for you and a free ride for them.

I'm also pretty certain that drivers who have "pax behavior" cancels on a regular basis will get flagged and possibly removed.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I know on Lyft you can cancel at the first stop, which bypasses any ability for the pax to downrate you, but you also don't get paid for the first leg you drove. I would be surprised if Uber allowed to you cancel after making the first stop but still get paid for miles driven.
> 
> I know you can "end ride" on the first Uber stop and still get paid, but the pax will also be able to rate you on that transaction. They're probably going to say you used the N-word a bunch, which means deactivation for you and a free ride for them.
> 
> I'm also pretty certain that drivers who have "pax behavior" cancels on a regular basis will get flagged and possibly removed.


That's fine by me. I been cancelling and 1*ing for a loooong time. Still driving. They wanna kick me out, go right ahead.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> W


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> My feeling is that for each stop the rate should jump to $1.00 per minute after 3 minutes.


At the very least, they need to add a countdown timer at the stop. If after three minutes they aren't back in the car, then you can cancel and get paid for miles driven. There should also be a black-out on feedback for these terminated rides by both the driver and the passenger. (I.E. the pax can't downrate you, and you can't downrate the pax.)

Uber already has a countdown timer for pick-ups. It is a tacit acknowledgement that our time isn't infinite. The same consideration should be given for intermediate stops. If nothing else, Uber should realize they are cutting their own throats by tying up drivers who could be more efficiently utilized picking up other fares who are ready to go.



dmoney155 said:


> That's fine by me. I been cancelling and 1*ing for a loooong time. Still driving. They wanna kick me out, go right ahead.


How many retaliatory one-stars do you get from pax? I know that is a common weapon disgruntled pax will use, and I imagine enough of those one-stars could lower a driver rating into "flagged" territory.

There are obviously plenty of Uber/Lyft drivers who don't need this as a job. They're just doing it to combat boredom. Star ratings are going to be meaningless for those folks. However, some "newbie" doing this as a sole source of income might not understand the pitfalls of one-starring every pax who crosses their path.

Once the vacationing ants get done sucking up all the Biden unemployment money, Uber will start raising the bar on driver ratings again.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> After the first stop, while the pax goes into the store, you can just drive off and then cancel on the Uber App. I think you still get paid up to the point of cancellation (use the reason "pax behaviour'). And, the best part is because you cancelled, the pax can no longer rate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


The multi-stop is tricky....because a number of pax KNOW drivers cancel them out so...they will add them after the booking the ride (I check before I arrive, and cancel it out) OR after they jump in the car.

Meaning, multi-stops are unavoidable...its not IF its WHEN you'll get saddle with them.

If its one stop...then I let pax know they have a few mins, set my timer, cancel by min 3 (if they aren't out) and bounce. The time might be extended with an upfront cash tip....I got $15 tip today and waited longer.

If its more one stop...I just cancel the moment they leave the car...again, unless more tips are involved.

As I roll out, all anchors are placed at the nearest curb/lawn, etc.

Human anchors are encouraged to "go in and help" their follow pax hurry up, then I cancel and bounce.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got this gem in my email, feel free to run your errands while the schmuck driving you makes $6.50 an hour. I guess the 3 minutes a stop rule is out the window. I cancel all rides with stops, need to figure out a strategy of dealing with folks who add them, any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 588947


Convenience to pax. How it should be.


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Problem: Driver shortage
Solution: Utilize drivers less efficiently.
Good job Dara!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

666cartman666 said:


> Problem: Driver shortage
> Solution: Utilize drivers less efficiently.
> Good job Dara!


Encourage pax to get their ride cancelled OR simply left at their 1st stop (after driver bails out to get the next more profitable ride), from where they'll wait an hour for the "next available car"....that's how partner's make more...


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Encourage pax to get their ride cancelled OR simply left at their 1st stop (after driver bails out to get the next more profitable ride), from where they'll wait an hour for the "next available car"....that's how partner's make more...


Can't wait for your first deactivation thread. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I've been staying off Uber, mainly because their stupid "scheduled ride" crap is dispatching me to the pick-up 20 minutes before the pax requested it. Uber thinks I'm supposed to wait like a good little ant for the person to walk out to my car. Nope. Lyft goes on, and I'm off to pick up that ride instead. I cancelled both of my Uber pick-ups today for that very reason.

Now, this multi-stop crap is all but certain to keep me logged into Lyft for the foreseeable future. I'm not sitting outside of Dollar Tree or Wal-Mart for 11 cents per minute while better money awaits somewhere else.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And, the best part is because you cancelled, the pax can no longer rate.


Are you sure? I believe you are mistaken.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What's the problem with finding another driver? Lazy, I guess.

One stop, or GTFO.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Drop and drive! I don't mind a stop if the ride is good or it's a tweener time. I drop at the door and tell them to text me when ready. then I go drive around the block.







_

No tip from this young military couple being deployed to Japan, but I made the most of this grocery store stop.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Can't wait for your first deactivation thread. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Keep waiting Doc


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Are you sure? I believe you are mistaken.


I think the poster might be mixing up "end ride" which does pay out all associated mileage and time, with a cancellation, in which the driver will not be compensated for any investment.

I've cancelled Lyft multi-stops at the first stop, and the pax couldn't downrate. However, I also got no money for the trip because it was a cancel. With Uber, I suspect you can end the ride at the first stop, and still get your payment up to that point...but the pax will be able to rate, since you completed the stop.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> What's the problem with finding another driver? Lazy, I guess.
> 
> One stop, or GTFO.


Two problems here...

1) Uber and Lyft want to be all things to all people, and we drivers are the ones tasked to deliver that experience for below-minimum-wage compensation.

2) Uber and Lyft do not have enough drivers (see #1 above for cause) to assure a pax at Dollar Tree could quickly find another available driver to get back home. So, the rideshare companies have decided we should just wait for them. Who cares about the 20 other pax still waiting for a pickup. LaShonda has to pick up some $1 cookies to feed her kids. It's not easy stretching that EBT card these days.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> LaShonda has to pick up some $1 cookies to feed her kids. It's not easy stretching that EBT card these days.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

I once had a pax that had a stop that turned out to be at least 20 miins while he rapped with Shenequia in da store. I wanted to drive off but I had picked him up at the airport and had a trunk full of luggage. No tip. of course.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Robertmt said:


> I once had a pax that had a stop that turned out to be at least 20 miins while he rapped with Shenequia in da store. I wanted to drive off but I had picked him up at the airport and had a trunk full of luggage. No tip. of course.


Unload luggage at curb, drive off. Problem solved!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah all this started because you asked uber and Uber listen and uber gave it to you. what I learned now and what I do now is 2 go offline and keep the meter running when they don't know how to change it. which we should have done in the first place, you actually lose money compared to it being a single run. I would tell them you will have to read request me again after the first drop off because they wanted to go somewhere else after that dropoff.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> After the first stop, while the pax goes into the store, you can just drive off and then cancel on the Uber App. I think you still get paid up to the point of cancellation (use the reason "pax behaviour'). And, the best part is because you cancelled, the pax can no longer rate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I want to share about my experience on that. Although it is true that you will be paid for the distance and time until the first stop, you can still be downrated. My first &#127775;&#127775; came shortly after I left them to rot in Taco Bell but to me this is a trophy. Never can forget this first time! I do believe that if your account could be flagged for using the same reason for cancellation consistently. However, it is not like I care because if I did, I shouldn't even be doing these gigs in the first place. Nevertheless, I do agree that cancellation at the first stop is the best course of action after pretending to be a good driver. No verbal confrontations =)


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Alantc said:


> what I do now is 2 go offline and keep the meter running when they don't know how to change it.


Whaaaaaaaat?



Robertmt said:


> I once had a pax that had a stop that turned out to be at least 20 miins while he rapped with Shenequia in da store


Next time, give him SHalester's number, and drive off!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Next time, give him SHalester's number, and drive off!


Of Course I Still Love You.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> After the first stop, while the pax goes into the store, you can just drive off and then cancel on the Uber App. I think you still get paid up to the point of cancellation (use the reason "pax behaviour'). And, the best part is because you cancelled, the pax can no longer rate. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yep. With Lyft you just end the ride by putting your current location in by editing the destination. End the ride and bail. You get paid. I don't care about the low rating. They're going to give you that anyway because you protested their stops so just get paid while you can, rip the Band Aid off quickly by getting paid and raise up. Your next customers will 5 star you anyway.



rkozy said:


> I know on Lyft you can cancel at the first stop, which bypasses any ability for the pax to downrate you, but you also don't get paid for the first leg you drove. I would be surprised if Uber allowed to you cancel after making the first stop but still get paid for miles driven.
> 
> I know you can "end ride" on the first Uber stop and still get paid, but the pax will also be able to rate you on that transaction. They're probably going to say you used the N-word a bunch, which means deactivation for you and a free ride for them.
> 
> I'm also pretty certain that drivers who have "pax behavior" cancels on a regular basis will get flagged and possibly removed.


I edit the destination to that stop address, close out the trip and bail. You get paid. Done.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I know on Lyft you can cancel at the first stop, which bypasses any ability for the pax to downrate you, but you also don't get paid for the first leg you drove. I would be surprised if Uber allowed to you cancel after making the first stop but still get paid for miles driven.
> 
> I know you can "end ride" on the first Uber stop and still get paid, but the pax will also be able to rate you on that transaction. They're probably going to say you used the N-word a bunch, which means deactivation for you and a free ride for them.
> 
> I'm also pretty certain that drivers who have "pax behavior" cancels on a regular basis will get flagged and possibly removed.


When you get to that first stop, immediately hit continue ride or whatever, enter the current address, end the ride, and bail. You're paid for that time. Done.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Personally I don't mind the stops if the ride is at least 3 miles or so and as long as it isn't something ridiculous like they want me to wait for them to get groceries. It's the two stops within one mile $3.50 trips which bother me and I tend to cancel those.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When you see little squares on the request or the words scheduled ride do not accept and if you do use the cancel button.


----------



## Premium Pickup "Likely" (May 9, 2021)

mikes424 said:


> My feeling is that for each stop the rate should jump to $1.00 per minute after 3 minutes.


Stop Offs should have the mile-per-minute rate, PLUS the $10 with driver getting half. Problem solved. People will teach themselves.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Unload luggage at curb, drive off. Problem solved!


Oh yeah, and make them cancel to avoid revenge rating. Tell them the sooner thay cancel, the less you run upbthe fare.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Most of the time I’m asked to stop, I do if it’s a quick run in to a store. I’ve been thrown $15, $20 cash tips on more than one occasion.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> $20 cash tips on more than one occasion.


Whoa, I've done thousands of rides...and try to accommodate "gas station" and quick mart stops but...I cant remember a single time I've been tipped a $20 for that...more like a couple bucks here and there....you might be working with a high end market though.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Whoa, I've done thousands of rides...and try to accommodate "gas station" and quick mart stops but...I cant remember a single time I've been tipped a $20 for that...more like a couple bucks here and there....you might be working with a high end market though.


One recent one that comes to mind is a late pick-up at a smaller market airport. They were headed to Daytona Beach after closing times for area grocery stores. They wanted food, snacks, beer, bottled water for their stay beachfront. I said, “Instead of going to shortest route through past the cow pastures, let’s head back toward the interstate and hit the Wawa.” They loved it and me for chilling for 10 minutes while they went inside and shopped. Shows their appreciation with an Andy.

Another recent one was an artist staying at an airport hotel. He was getting his creative on and wanted some supplies. I ran him up to Michael’s for canvas and paints. He asked me to wait for him. He was back in 10 minutes and handed me $15.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

One of my last days, I was on filter home. I pulled a guy who tipped me ten to make a run for the border. Was a good fare taking me about 15 miles closer to home.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got this gem in my email, feel free to run your errands while the schmuck driving you makes $6.50 an hour. I guess the 3 minutes a stop rule is out the window. I cancel all rides with stops, need to figure out a strategy of dealing with folks who add them, any thoughts?


I think Lyft already take that "Add Stop" feature out lol
Is Uber still doing that???

Taco Bell round trip Ride used to be f all the drivers...
Like 30~45 mins waiting for a taco for 3$ ride minus gas = negative earning.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

wallae said:


> First I only get 480 an hour here Second I resent tapping to be the policeman but it's easy
> Cancel I do it all the time
> If I decide to do it and I feel questionable I tell the people that Uber into the ride after five minutes so take all your stuff as they were gonna send me somewhere else
> 
> Using talk to text I tell them Uber ends the ride after five minutes&#128514;


I use 3 minutes. There is not a chance I’m waiting if there is no curbside pickup available. Otherwise the cargo will use up 3 minutes just walking to and from the front door.

I’ll need encouragement to allow an anchor


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I use 3 minutes. There is not a chance I’m waiting if there is no curbside pickup available. Otherwise the cargo will use up 3 minutes just walking to and from the front door.
> 
> I’ll need encouragement to allow an anchor


I tell them 2 minutes and will wait 3-5. I make sure they take their stuff with them. If it is real slow I will tell them if I am not here wait a minute I will be back and i drive around the block or parking lot racking up extra miles. I'm in a slow market so I have no real set game plan. I basically go with how the day/night has been going.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I think Lyft already take that "Add Stop" feature out lol
> Is Uber still doing that???
> 
> Taco Bell round trip Ride used to be f all the drivers...
> Like 30~45 mins waiting for a taco for 3$ ride minus gas = negative earning.


I simply Insta cancel any return trip runs on Grfyt…I arrive early to scan the trip


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just got this gem in my email, feel free to run your errands while the schmuck driving you makes $6.50 an hour. I guess the 3 minutes a stop rule is out the window. I cancel all rides with stops, need to figure out a strategy of dealing with folks who add them, any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 588947


Just tell them you don't do stops


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Cash tip up front...otherwise..."it's surging, and I'll lose a $20 ride if I wait"..."this is when i make most of my money". They usually understand...and offer a satisfactory tip.


----------

